# Chase HT VS-18.1 Duals



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Dual VS-18.1 subwoofers are here to help ring in the New Year. :hsd:

My cool neighbor helped me unpack and move these into place. Letting them play and warm up a bit. Really articulate, surprising for such a huge sub.

MiniDSP UMIK-1 calibrated microphone arrived right after I finished clean up and putting the packing boxes in the garage. Very cool, can't wait to play with this and REW. 

Pics sometime this week. Just coming off vacation and getting ready for this evening's celebrations.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice! Glad to hear you got some new gear you like.

Having a dual setup is sweet too. Once you get a dual sub setup, you'll never want less!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - I had fully planned on going to Craig's for the GTG this past October as I have really been wanting to see / hear them!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Nice! Glad to hear you got some new gear you like.
> 
> Having a dual setup is sweet too. Once you get a dual sub setup, you'll never want less!


Fully agree, my last set up was duals, too. 



Mike P. said:


> Looking forward to the pics!


Coming up!



ALMFamily said:


> +1 - I had fully planned on going to Craig's for the GTG this past October as I have really been wanting to see / hear them!


Come on down and have a listen! I'm not sure how long these will be available, CHT is looking at a long throw 15" driver.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Quickie review:

I am getting what I wanted in trading the VS for the CS subs. My 2 channel system has no EQ, so I was in search of deep pounding bass without adding more subs, monster amps, signal processor and the added expense. This bass extension of the VS is also useful for listening at lower volume levels, something my neighbors will appreciate. Although the VS subs will ultimately play louder, and sound so clean that I find myself creeping the volume knob up as before. :devil:

The VS subs were firing left and right toward my side walls, set up like the CS subs. The sound was a little heavy handed, so I turned the VS-18.1's forward. I believe the contribution of the slot vent combined with the driver was a little too much for the boundary gain realized by placing the front baffle so close to the wall.

I initially left the Dayton amp settings where they were for the sealed CS subs, but have made a few changes as break in has progressed. Previously the PEQ FR was set around 25 Hz, Q on the narrow end, gain around 4-5 dB. I've backed the gain down to about 1 dB, and the overall gain control of the amp reduced from 12:00 to about 10:00. No high pass or shelf filter.

I've been asked about the differences between the sealed and vented Chase subwoofers. In my experience, in my room, with my system... so far (I'm not done making adjustments, still letting them break in)... the sealed CS subs seemed a bit more articulate, the VS subs dig deeper and more forcefully. It's a trade off that I am willing to make, as the VS-18.1 is no slouch in the articulation department, there is no blurring, one note sound. As the subs break in, the sound gets louder and deeper. In the near future I will be trying room EQ via the Trinnov system of my AVR and/or via a miniDSP processor to refine the sound further.

For those enthusiasts that are willing to pay due diligence to the care and feeding of sealed subwoofers, the SS Series is the ticket. For those that are content to plug and play, the VS Series will put a huge grin on your face.

The VS subwoofers deliver that addicting, musical kick in the pants the Chase subs are known and loved for. I am happy that I have kept this characteristic, and am very satisfied with the change that has been made. :dancebanana:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

As big as the VS subs are, my girlfriend commented she liked the look of them, even firing forward sans grilles. I'll probably install the very sturdy grilles permanently eventually, but like looking at the drivers for now.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

A few more shots.


----------



## fanuminski (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks for the review and the pics! great pics 
-M
PS> your TV looks smaller now


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol, the screen does look puny in the light. Lights out, and the speakers disappear. Hope to have a dedicated theater in a few years.


----------

